# setup of seti@home on my box



## cduret (Apr 2, 2014)

hello,
Long time already I try to set up seti@home on my FreeBSD box without success. Is there any understandable how to for FreeBSD?


```
@ uname -a
FreeBSD darkstar 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r262971: Mon Mar 10 13:27:40 CET 2014     root@darkstar:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/THINKPKERNEL  amd64
@ sudoi pkg info|grep boinc
boinc-client-7.2.33            Berkeley Open Infrastructure for Network Computing client
boinc-setiathome-v7-7.00_2     Setiathome Enhanced for BOINC
```

When I launch boincmgr, I click on menu "add project or account manager"  but nothing happen. Anyone using SETI on FreeBSD?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 2, 2014)

I did use it on my PC, but I could only run it from CLI (needed to be done after every reboot).


----------



## archan127 (Apr 3, 2014)

Are you using a command line interface, or are you using a GUI like Xorg or KDE? In any case, my understanding is, in order to start using the BOINC client you must first run the command 


```
boinc
```

That starts the BOINC client so that you can interface with all of the projects. Then you run


```
boincmgr
```

which starts the actual BOINC manager GUI which allows you to add and manage different projects. Then you can add your seti@home account and start crunching. If you are using the BOINC manager GUI and don't see in the lower right corner 

*Connected to localhost (7.2.33)*

then you are not connected properly and you won't be able to add any accounts or crunch any workunits. That is the sequence I use to start BOINC and it has not given me any trouble at all.

As far as controlling the BOINC-client from a command line if you don't want to use the GUI you can use the command


```
boinccmd
```

but I don't know much about the BOINC-client command line options. Happy crunching!

(BTW seti@home is *not* the only project that FreeBSD computers can contribute to!)


----------



## trh411 (Apr 3, 2014)

cduret said:
			
		

> Long time already I try to set up seti@home on my FreeBSD box without success. Is there any understandable how to for FreeBSD?


Does BOINC on Freebsd help?


----------



## cduret (Apr 3, 2014)

yes now I just remembered I need to run boincmgr as root in /var/db/boinc path and the gui works fine.
But I still have an old problem when I add seti project : I have a status of Communication deferred of 24h and no task are running :OOO


----------



## trh411 (Apr 4, 2014)

cduret said:
			
		

> I have a status of Communication deferred of 24h and no task are running :OOO


BOINC communication deferred looks like the same problem you are having. Per the OP, the suggestions provided resolved the issue. Maybe for you as well?


----------



## cduret (Apr 4, 2014)

ho I solved this by installing the port boinc-setiathome-v7
after with the boincmgr I could start tasks right away !

thank u


----------

